#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Which are the scariest aspects of artificial intelligence?

## Bhavya

AI is a trending word that revolving around in the world. Hollywood movies like The Terminator and Blade Runner have seeded a sense of scariness in us about AI. We have this fear about AI turning against on humans. Putting these imaginary thoughts aside can you guys tell me which are the scariest aspects of artificial intelligence?

----------

